

Ask HN: What are some clever/unique ways websites have used CONTESTS for promo? - byg80

Past or present. Just wanna look over what&#x27;s been done before, and&#x2F;or snatch up some ideas. Thanks.
======
murtza
The Netflix prize was a competition for $1M to improve their recommendation
algorithm. Check out ChallengePost to see current competitions offered by
companies.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netflix_Prize](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netflix_Prize)

[http://challengepost.com/](http://challengepost.com/)

